# help identifying this kodak



## notgodzilla (Mar 30, 2022)

i recently was given an old kodak camera it says its a no.0 but i find contradicting identification characteristics online. so im hoping someone can help me the lens says its kodon and it has all kinds of adjustments it says it a six 20


----------



## compur (Mar 31, 2022)

Six-20 Kodak​
Link


----------



## notgodzilla (Mar 31, 2022)

yes...but there are multiple different variations that i found online of the six 20. which variation do i have? please and thank you very much.


compur said:


> Six-20 Kodak​
> Link


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 31, 2022)

I think that is the first release. Model B and C had no red Kodak label on the front, it had a black background. 

The No. 0 is for the  Shutter *-* Kodon No. 0, metal leaf shutter.


----------

